# High End Woodcarving Course - Calgary, Alberta



## CarverJames (Mar 17, 2011)

This is regarding a course with an internationally renowned woodcarver, Rick Wiebe. Its location is 40 minutes outside of Calgary, Alberta, Canada at an Artisan Retreat out in the woods nestled in the foothills right outside the Rocky Mountains.

I apprentice to Rick Wiebe and am organizing the course in his behalf.

This whittling weekend will focus on making amazing fan feathered birds - a unique form of folk art. You will also make peacocks, lovebirds, flowers and angels using the same basic technique. Warning! Whittling is addictive! It is also relaxing, portable and fun!

http://www.diamondwillowartisanretreat.com/calendar_of_events.htm

One night (shared) accommodation, all meals, $320 per person Limited space. The $320 also includes the course fee.
Call (403) 933-5755 to book

Rick Wiebe has over 1000 carving students, and his commission work can be found in private galleries all over the world. He regularly writes articles for Carving Magazine and Woodcarving Illustrated and has authored several carving books.

The hummingbird made in the attached photo was made in 7.5 minutes by Rick Wiebe with a pocket knife from a piece of White Pine (you can also do it with Spruce)

Check out this youtube video on Rick making one of these for the Blue Rock Gallery in Black Diamond.


----------



## wasmithee (Jan 10, 2011)

I liked the video. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## CarverJames (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. After doing about ten or so of them and having taken the course, many people can do these hummingbirds in about 30 minutes.


----------

